# Central California SE exam Study Group



## Lady Engineer (Jun 19, 2018)

*Structural Engineering License Exam Preparation - NCEES 16-hour Structural Engineering Exam*

Looking for fellow Central California engineers who are candidates for the SE exam.

Preferably, registered to sit for the October 2018 NCEES 16 hour SE exam.

Goal: meet monthly/bi-weekly for problem solving workshops and Design Code discussion/interpretation.

Able to meet in Sacramento, Modesto, Fresno, etc. - anywhere in the Central Valley of California.

PM me if interested in coordinating a regional study group and/or to connect with other (potential) SE 's locally.

Other Keywords: Gravity - Vertical Loads, Seismic Wind - Lateral Loads, SE study group


----------



## YAZRABADI (Jun 20, 2018)

I am in Orange County, Irvine  area. Let me know if that works. 

Thank you


----------



## sachin1983 (Jun 28, 2018)

I am interested in joining. Although, not in CA, but I can join in through skype/hangout.


----------



## Lady Engineer (Jul 10, 2018)

I think that skype/hangout are good suggestions. Esp. to cut down on any travel time for those in the same (but large) state.

I do know of one other colleague that may also wish to participate.


----------

